# Field is better than 3D



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I afree but that is my opinion. I really enjoy shooting and not worrying about my yardage.


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

yOU LEARN more about shooting and how your bow preforms by shooting 1(one) field round than you do by shooting 10 3D rounds.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

edgerat said:


> That's all.


careful, you may end up in the 99.9% that know nothing with an attitude like that. :rofl:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

I really enjoyed field when I tried it, love those distance shots. but that was years ago, think im going to start looking around for field courses, practice and try out some comps  3d is fun though, just hate getting caught behind a huge group of snobs


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Field is so much more shooting, and that is what it is about for me. I have competed in almost every shooting sport and with Field, all of the excuses are bunk!!! If you miss it is because if you! You missed the cut, forgot to dial your mark, went weak on the shot. I love field!!!!!!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i like field...i don't like the manner in which NFAA is operated. imho that's a big reason why field is not growing, and in fact seems to be retracting.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

We already knew that. That's why this forum was created years ago. :wink:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

what have we been sayin all this time?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Kade said:


> We already knew that. That's why this forum was created years ago. :wink:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:nod:What he said...


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I've always thought that was a no brainer, but then again, I'm still a non-entity on AT...I just ordered a new set of strings and I didn't have to ask what color to buy.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Gus, the more important question, is what quiver do you have attached to your bow....?


----------



## BDZ65 (May 20, 2004)

Gus,
Also make sure you buy a string from company xyz made with the brand x material, for that all important 10fps increase in speed. HA HA!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Even more important...

Can somebody check my arrow "spline" in OT2...???


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I love you guys. It's good to see us spotties are all on the same page. It's a bonding moment......


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Unclegus said:


> I love you guys. It's good to see us spotties are all on the same page. It's a bonding moment......


Wait.. Im supposed to BOND with you wierdos? :ninja: I just dont see that happening.... :wink:

B~ :darkbeer:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

You could always just hug a rubber deer.....


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Unclegus said:


> You could always just hug a rubber deer.....


That aint happening either... I havent shot a rubber deer in several years.... I suppose Im stuck with you goofballs...

B~


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

I would love to try field out but who shoots it in NW Ohio or lower MI?


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

mdierker said:


> I would love to try field out but who shoots it in NW Ohio or lower MI?


I grew up in Oregon, just outside Toledo. I never knew that there was any archery opportunities around untill I started looking. You might want to check with the guys at Mudjaw Bowmen. They mostly do 3D, but I have heard they still have the field course, and may or may not have a field shoot every summer... definately check them out!

B~


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Mudjaw is alive and kickin on the field side of the house.

they have the course set up and are slowly upgrading their target butts. google em and their website will come up.


someone set this page up, and it comes in handy. 

http://www.mapservices.org/myguestmap/map/araz2114


edgerat, now you have to tell 2 friends and so on......


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

mdierker said:


> I would love to try field out but who shoots it in NW Ohio or lower MI?


I am two hours away if you ever want to shoot. I am striaght down the turnpike towards cleveland.


----------



## TroutbumArcher (Sep 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> :nod:What he said...


Again to what he said.


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

People are afraid to try something unknown. I've yet to talk to anyone after shooting their first field round that didn't say they had a blast.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

keep in the back of your mind that the FITA side of the house also has an unmarked round.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

How does FITA field work? Different faces I would guess but, aside from that I don't know.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Pretty much the same as Field 'cept the first half is unmarked distances out to 60M (not yards) I believe. Second half is known. Shoot it last year and had a good time. Use different size faces for the different range targets.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

It is often a 2 day shoot. First day marked (in meters), 2nd day unmarked sometimes 1 day either marked, unmarked, or 1/2 and 1/2 . They use a black face with a yellow dot, and only shoot 3 arrows per target I think (I've only shot this a couple times and it was awhile ago so I could be mis-remembering). Arrows are scored 5-4-3-2-1 depending on the ring they're in. Otherwise very similiar to NFAA field, I believe the max distance for the un-marked is 60M.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

and Cane sugar is better than High Fructose corn syrup! :becky:
no argument here.


----------



## msbigdawg (Oct 15, 2010)

Well I have never shot a field round but think I would enjoy it...dont know if I could ever say one is better than another two different sports...if you like shooting abow then I would expect that you would enjoy both...they both have there challenges to test your skills in different ways...JMO


----------



## Blinddog (Aug 10, 2005)

I have always loved field better than 3D, but 3D is king. We have a great field range in Kansas City, 3 different ranges to shoot on. I go out on Sunday mornings and have it to myself. I cannot figure out how to get people to shoot field.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Blinddog said:


> I have always loved field better than 3D, but 3D is king. We have a great field range in Kansas City, 3 different ranges to shoot on. I go out on Sunday mornings and have it to myself. I cannot figure out how to get people to shoot field.


and that IS the $10million dollar question


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I've been to a couple of ASA Pro am's and it's fun, but I just don't see how anyone could ever pick it over field. Guess we're all just wired differently???? I asked a couple of my friends who shoot both why they chose to go to an ASA event rather than go to Mechanicsburg three years ago and their answer was because I have a chance to win money. How do you argue with that????


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> I've been to a couple of ASA Pro am's and it's fun, but I just don't see how anyone could ever pick it over field. Guess we're all just wired differently???? I asked a couple of my friends who shoot both why they chose to go to an ASA event rather than go to Mechanicsburg three years ago and their answer was because I have a chance to win money. How do you argue with that????


just a really silly question from the ponderings of one of the 99.9%......

if you dont lose or break any arrows, would you consider that the same as winning money? in a sense, you're not 'spending' money, so that's money in your pocket.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Trust me I understand that. It's kind of like the thrill of picking a winner. I have a neighbor who will go to the dog track and play the slots and might put 5,00 in the slot and win 3,00, but you never hear about what he put in only what he won.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> I've been to a couple of ASA Pro am's and it's fun, but I just don't see how anyone could ever pick it over field. Guess we're all just wired differently???? I asked a couple of my friends who shoot both why they chose to go to an ASA event rather than go to Mechanicsburg three years ago and their answer was because I have a chance to win money. How do you argue with that????


UNK, i get the same answers. I go to field because I have a chance of winning a trophy, but do I, No. They don't win either. The true 3 D ers are the ones who know they will win money. Guess that's why the lottery get played so often.


----------



## Blinddog (Aug 10, 2005)

I can shoot 4X as many arrows in have the time on a field range. We are all preaching to the choir on this one. Wish all of you lived in KC so I had someone to shoot with.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm primarily shoot 3d but really enjoy field too. Honestly, it is probably due to popularity and opportunity that I shoot more 3d. 

Making it to well-attended field shoots would require a leer jet. I've always lived in the south (AL, TN, OK now) and there is just very little in the way of field. I'm blessed to be a member of THE ONLY club in OK with a year round field range and i love shooting it. When I work up in PA, field seems much more popular.....and enjoyable because the ranges are nice and they draw some real talent to the shoots. In the south, the talent (the ones you want to compete with in addition to yourself) will be found on the 3d courses.

I shot a little ASA qualifier on Saturday that had the lowest attendance I've seen at one this year (around 45?) with most running over 100. Sunday I shot state field. I think there was a total of about 40 shooters for the weekend. ASA state will draw close to 200 shooters. It isn't entry fees, in our ASA qualifiers it costs 30 dollars to shoot 20 targets. State Field cost $15 for a half field, half hunter, half animal. 

Then look at the difficulty in "elevating your game" in field. It is impractical for many shooters to do so. There are few field ranges to access for practice and few tournaments to hone your skills in........and then who really other than purists without families can take an entire freaking week off and travel to SD to shoot the nationals? When I shoot the ASA Classic or any Pro-Am, it only takes me one day off of work and two hotel nights. Travel Friday, shoot saturday, sunday, travel home that night. When I do so, I've got a good shot at making a good performance pay for a portion of my travel expenses at least. If I go win a big field shoot (sectionals, nationals) as an amatuer, what do I leave with? Bragging rights? My name in an obscure publication?

The game is great. The management and marketability is broken.

just my thoughts............


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

tmorelli said:


> I'm primarily shoot 3d but really enjoy field too. Honestly, it is probably due to popularity and opportunity that I shoot more 3d.
> 
> Making it to well-attended field shoots would require a leer jet. I've always lived in the south (AL, TN, OK now) and there is just very little in the way of field. I'm blessed to be a member of THE ONLY club in OK with a year round field range and i love shooting it. When I work up in PA, field seems much more popular.....and enjoyable because the ranges are nice and they draw some real talent to the shoots. In the south, the talent (the ones you want to compete with in addition to yourself) will be found on the 3d courses.
> 
> ...


i could pick your reply apart and give specific answers to different questions but the blanket and most correct answer is that there is plenty of blame to go around on both sides at the club level and on the management levels of all orgs.

the way to correct the problem is to get involved in your clubs, make a noise for encouraging ALL forms of archery. tell 2 friends and get more involved. the more that play, the more the word spreads.


dont like the way things are run or done? get involved.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

rock monkey said:


> i could pick your reply apart and give specific answers to different questions but the blanket and most correct answer is that there is plenty of blame to go around on both sides at the club level and on the management levels of all orgs.
> 
> the way to correct the problem is to get involved in your clubs, make a noise for encouraging ALL forms of archery. tell 2 friends and get more involved. the more that play, the more the word spreads.
> 
> ...


I guess you expect me to disagree but I'm ok with all of that.


Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

tmorelli said:


> I'm primarily shoot 3d but really enjoy field too. Honestly, it is probably due to popularity and opportunity that I shoot more 3d.
> 
> Making it to well-attended field shoots would require a leer jet. I've always lived in the south (AL, TN, OK now) and there is just very little in the way of field. I'm blessed to be a member of THE ONLY club in OK with a year round field range and i love shooting it. When I work up in PA, field seems much more popular.....and enjoyable because the ranges are nice and they draw some real talent to the shoots. In the south, the talent (the ones you want to compete with in addition to yourself) will be found on the 3d courses.
> 
> ...


I will say one thing, there's definitely some bad ass field shooters in PA....:cocktail:


----------



## 2little2late (Dec 25, 2006)

How do you get someone to go to a field shoot? Just ask them to try it out with you. Most will be more than willing to go again if you can get them out the first time even though the average archer will realize that his game needs more work than he ever thought possible.
Now, how about more attraction to the game? Maybe some prize money. If you want to shoot for $$$ the interested shooters could put money into a pot to be paid out as prizes. Also, you could even run a skins game. They started one around here for 3d and it is very successful to say the least. Shooters travel from out of state for it. If you are a decent shooter you have a real chance to win some serious coin. Nice.
Just a thought...


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Brad HT said:


> .... I suppose Im stuck with you goofballs...B~


I resemble that remark.... :grouphug: Just love these Neil Sedaka moments in this forum....hehe:set1_rolf2:


----------



## autumn (Sep 22, 2006)

Who cares what you shoot,as long as you get to shoot,


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I hate to say this, but if all I had to shoot was rubber deer, I'd probably dust off my musky rods, charge the boat batteries, and sharpen a lot of hooks. After shooting field, Rubber deer is ok, but to me it's a very, very poor second.ukey:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

mag41vance said:


> and Cane sugar is better than High Fructose corn syrup! :becky:
> no argument here.


living in the heart of corn country i'd have to say, "no it ain't" :wink:


----------



## Droptine49 (Oct 21, 2011)

rock monkey said:


> and that IS the $10million dollar question


I shoot mostly 3d and have never shot a field round. At the next 3d our local club is going to set half of the field course and let shooters shoot it for $5 as an attempt to get people interested. It will be my first "field" shoot.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Indoor ..... Outdoor .... Field ..... 3D ..... FITA ..... Hunting ..... I just love archery. Period. 

But for the sake of this particular forum. I will agree that Field is [email protected]$$....


----------



## pinoyito (Dec 17, 2009)

I like 'em both


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

I like both but not much in the way of field in my neck of the woods a couple shoots a year 4 hours away so I shoot 3D and I like it a lot.So between fishing and shooting rubber deer Im happy.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I find they compliment each other, makes me a better all round Field and 3D archer

I'm lucky enough to have my own IFAA Field, 3D and 90m target range ouside my front door I also do Fita 3D/Field.:thumbs_up


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

steve morley said:


> I find they compliment each other, makes me a better all round Field and 3D archer
> 
> I'm lucky enough to have my own IFAA Field, 3D and 90m target range ouside my front door I also do Fita 3D/Field.:thumbs_up


i'd come shoot with you, but that drive is a killer.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

carlosii said:


> i'd come shoot with you, but that drive is a killer.


Most wouldn't know where to drive, I had no idea where Estonia was 8 years ago lol

I'll likely be at the next IFAA worlds in USA, Argentina is not going to happen for me this year, maybe North American Field champs in Florida in Dec.


----------



## MustangLassie (Aug 24, 2011)

*Archery is cool - Pass it on!*



tmorelli said:


> The game is great. The management and marketability is broken.


Now is the time to promote the sport - if there are archers out there with marketing skills, please find ways to get people into the field! 

There is a whole new market out there, mainly kids and teenagers, inspired by recent movies. It started with The Hunger Games, and now there is The Avengers; Brave is out in a few weeks and there is a new series starting on CW called Archer. 

I'm thinking of designing a T shirt that says 'I shot arrows before Katniss was created'. 

In the last few months I have had more archery conversations and given out more contact info than in the previous 5 years. Not sure how many people follow up on it, but the interest is there. 

I'm willing to help with a marketing campaign, but I've no idea how to run one.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

MustangLassie said:


> Now is the time to promote the sport - if there are archers out there with marketing skills, please find ways to get people into the field!
> 
> There is a whole new market out there, mainly kids and teenagers, inspired by recent movies. It started with The Hunger Games, and now there is The Avengers; Brave is out in a few weeks and there is a new series starting on CW called Archer.
> 
> ...


The number one rule in ethical marketing is "under promise, over deliver". I love archery in general and have been active in promoting it at various times in my life and still do on a smaller scale now. There need to be some systematic changes so that there is something to market on a broad scale. For the time being, it has to be intimate (local) and based on opportunities where over-delivery is possible. The infrastructure (ranges, clubs) are where the opportunity for growth lies......first with existing ones and it takes active, volunteer members to make that happen. 

Our club (and I can take ZERO credit) runs a huge JOAD program. I think the average Saturday is about 40 kids flinging arrows and having fun. Few of those transition into adult archers though. Why? I don't know and I don't know if NASP is the same way or not. Its a great thing and can only help I just don't know the success rate of creating life-long archers (future paying members of clubs, tournament attendees, product buyers........you know, those people that drive the economy of our sport). 

Oh, don't waste your time watching the vulgar show, Archer, on FX. The show you were mentioning is actually called Arrow, on CW. Here's an applicable article to the discussion; 
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/more/news/20120523/usa-archery/


----------



## MustangLassie (Aug 24, 2011)

Just composed a long reply and AT rejected it as spam, I don't know why. Grrr.

Yes: active volunteers are key. Would ranges raise money and profile by teaming up with local businesses to offer range time and maybe instruction? Would ranges trade volunteer time for range time, maybe with organisations like YMCA?

Our archery group laughed and cringed at the Arrow trailer on YouTube. But if it gets people out to learn archery properly, I'm less bothered.

Big question that might help to find people: Why, specifically, do we all want more people to shoot archery? Do club owners and management have different reasons to regular archers?
My reasons are to share this sport I love; to keep and expand the local businesses and facilities; to find more friends to shoot with and learn from.


----------



## Blinddog (Aug 10, 2005)

I am going to try to set up a beginning archery program for anyone that has not shot before. The club I belong to has a kids program so we have the genesis bows. I am thinking kids, men and women just to introduce people to archery. It will make a little money for the club and hopefully get some interested in the next level.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Blinddog said:


> I have always loved field better than 3D, but 3D is king. We have a great field range in Kansas City, 3 different ranges to shoot on. I go out on Sunday mornings and have it to myself. I cannot figure out how to get people to shoot field.


Here is an answer I just discovered the other night while at the range. Find an open minded 3D shooter, drag him to a practice butt, and help him find an 80 yard mark. Then shoot a couple ends with him. Once he realizes 80 yards isn't that scary and his groups start shrinking as his buttcheeks stop squeezing so tight together, he will be much more open to the idea of shooting field. The most common answer I have heard from 3D'ers that won't try field is "I ain't shootin' 80 yards"...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

MustangLassie said:


> Just composed a long reply and AT rejected it as spam, I don't know why. Grrr.


Because you have very few posts here, you are a suspected spammer... links, images, etc are gonna tip em off until you have a dozen or so posts.. oh, them being the spam filters.. :lol:

Back to the topic.. keep the money out of Field.. if we need to work a little harder to encourage people to try it, so be it, but don't turn it into what 3D has become, please.. :nono:


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

Field is great for us who REALLY care about making a good shot and having discipline to follow and learn to abide by the rules. It can be seen that Field is like actually playing a 18 hole round and keep track of your score and penalizing for lost ball, water hazards, etc. Legit golf. Where 3D is more like a fun day of Captains Choice and having a cold one too boot... its fun and you try, but at the end of the day - your score is merely a product of getting lucky. There, I said it!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Because you have very few posts here, you are a suspected spammer... links, images, etc are gonna tip em off until you have a dozen or so posts.. oh, them being the spam filters.. :lol:
> 
> Back to the topic.. keep the money out of Field.. if we need to work a little harder to encourage people to try it, so be it, but don't turn it into what 3D has become, please.. :nono:


:darkbeer:


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I shot my first ever field round a few weeks and loved it. It requires much more mental toughness than American style 3D shooting.
The way to get more people shooting it is to get more people to try it. I always steered clear of it, never interested in those bloody spots. Now I've done it I understand it and why it hooks you. Doing another one on June 17th


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

As someone who has only shot one field round, I can tell you, get people to try it once and you will hook a bunch!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

2-STROKE said:


> Field is great for us who REALLY care about making a good shot and having discipline to follow and learn to abide by the rules. It can be seen that Field is like actually playing a 18 hole round and keep track of your score and penalizing for lost ball, water hazards, etc. Legit golf. Where 3D is more like a fun day of Captains Choice and having a cold one too boot... its fun and you try, but at the end of the day - your score is merely a product of getting lucky. There, I said it!


Well put Andy, the golf analogy works for the 3d stuff as well. Guessing the distance is what sets the top 3d shooters apart from the guys you hear say, "That was still a kill" or "I would be pulling out my knife on that hit". 
Guessing distance is like getting the speed right on a putt. A little too much speed, you miss, not enough speed,,,,,a miss.
I like known distance 3D best cause it's about the archery, not wizardry of guessing. Heck when I shoot a live animal I know the distance, cause I range it. Even the best 3Ders use range finders when they hunt. 
As you stated, when you get right down to it 3D should be fun. It has become an industry of whiners, and rule breakers. 
I will continue to shoot them both as long as God grants me good health. I will try to enjoy them, and keep them in their prospective places! :becky:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

MustangLassie said:


> Just composed a long reply and AT rejected it as spam, I don't know why. Grrr.
> 
> Yes: active volunteers are key. Would ranges raise money and profile by teaming up with local businesses to offer range time and maybe instruction? Would ranges trade volunteer time for range time, maybe with organisations like YMCA?
> 
> ...


 I see you're listed in NC? What part?

Next time you come to 1 of our field shoots make sure to mention who you are... 

Promoting field archery is tough around here. there are very few "pro" shops, and none of them have field archers working there. That is where the real success comes from I think. Folks going into archery shops are already interested in shooting a bow right? promotion at that point would be great to have, but I'm not sure how to get it. I know I can't quit my job to go open a shop... there just is too much risk involved...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I see you're listed in NC? What part?
> 
> Next time you come to 1 of our field shoots make sure to mention who you are...
> 
> Promoting field archery is tough around here. there are very few "pro" shops, and none of them have field archers working there. That is where the real success comes from I think. Folks going into archery shops are already interested in shooting a bow right? promotion at that point would be great to have, but I'm not sure how to get it. I know I can't quit my job to go open a shop... there just is too much risk involved...


I know who Lassie is and if you'd ever show your face at DCWC, you'd know who she is as well. She probably won't be on this morning, last I heard she was busy blowing smoke detectors.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I know who Lassie is and if you'd ever show your face at DCWC, you'd know who she is as well. She probably won't be on this morning, last I heard she was busy blowing smoke detectors.


I recon I do now too... schedule is clearing up now. Should be making it out more going forward...

Sarge Jr. playing on 2 travel teams has had me running, but last night of tryouts for next yeat tonight, and things start to clear up from there...at least until August anyway...


----------



## Blinddog (Aug 10, 2005)

I like the idea of keeping the money out, the only problem archery has a long tradition of shoot for some kind of prize. If you are a golfer you go play 18 holes with your buddies you don't come home with a prize just less money in your pocket and the feeling of you had a good time. I guess we need to work a little harder at selling field and changing the mind set in the next generation.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Shoot in the professional division if you want to play for $$$...

There are plenty of side games you can play with your buddies if you want to...Hooters, skins, etc... just like golfers do...


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

I think a huge problem with today's society is the notion that they achieve something for nothing. Field isn't well suited for the archer looking to just fling a few arrows and call it a day. It take hard work, thought and patience. All of which are missing in mine and younger generations.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I cannot even count the field shoots I did back in my tourny days (mid 60s through early 80s). I would check where shoots were & be there at opening of registration (with a car load or 2), shoot the 28 & drive like hell to get to the other b/4 registration closed with my car load. Always shot our state Field, Target & Broadhead & Sectionals whne close enough plus our indoot state shoots.
3-Ds back in my day were only fun, novelty & mostly hand made targets (photo from about 1979-80). The little guy shooting 3-d is my son & he is now 38.
I've not shot any tournys for 30 years & NOW I have a G-son that WANTS to shoot more tournys. Well, I just marked the calendar with several & they include the state field & state target & I just finished "fletching" my new arrows just for these shoots. I do feel you learn so much more about "your" shooting & ability in Field & Target shooting. Archery today seems to be geared for the Bowhunter (lets face it-It's the biggest part) & understandably 3-D will grow. I do like shooting them & the concept of unmarked yardage.
My expectations for my field & target shoots this year is I hope I shoot a decent score BUT I doubt I'll see anything near what I shot 30 years ago (several clean & spot out through 60). My indoor 16 week average back in those days was 298 (Fingers) & my 1st indoor 300 this winter was a roaring 260 with my hunting tackle. Lots of room for improvement but maybe, just maybe, I will surprise myself & a few other OLD GEEZERS. I "love" competition. Like I said, If nothing goes wrong I will be at Iowas State Field & Target in the Master Senior class with my 60# hunting Bow.


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

2-STROKE said:


> I think a huge problem with today's society is the notion that they achieve something for nothing. Field isn't well suited for the archer looking to just fling a few arrows and call it a day. It take hard work, thought and patience. All of which are missing in mine and younger generations.


You are absolutely correct about that Andy, most of them suffer from instant gratification syndrome! I love field and wish there was more available around our area. I know I haven't been to your club lately but wasn't there talk of 14 target course coming over there? Me and RC are planning on coming to the shoot on Sunday, see you then.

Terry


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

ahunter you are correct about bowhunting and 3D, it's a natural fit. That said, I have been an avid bowhunter since the mid 70's. Shot my first archery competition in 2007, a field shoot, and I was hooked. To be honest, I've never shot a 3D round in my life lmao. I use a rangefinder to hunt nowadays, but I learned to just judge distance early on. We had no gadgetry back when and after shooting field for the past several years, I still have no desire for 3D. I suppose some of the chewies feel the same about field. :noidea:


You've been iTouch'd


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

Terry,

We have 16 backstops up! I will have 1/2 a field round set up for field this Sunday if all goes as planned. I am trying my best to bring it back to this area.




Matrix said:


> You are absolutely correct about that Andy, most of them suffer from instant gratification syndrome! I love field and wish there was more available around our area. I know I haven't been to your club lately but wasn't there talk of 14 target course coming over there? Me and RC are planning on coming to the shoot on Sunday, see you then.
> 
> Terry


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> ahunter you are correct about bowhunting and 3D, it's a natural fit. That said, I have been an avid bowhunter since the mid 70's. Shot my first archery competition in 2007, a field shoot, and I was hooked. To be honest, I've never shot a 3D round in my life lmao. I use a rangefinder to hunt nowadays, but I learned to just judge distance early on. We had no gadgetry back when and after shooting field for the past several years, I still have no desire for 3D. I suppose some of the chewies feel the same about field. :noidea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really like your avatar...where can i get one like it?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

carlosii said:


> really like your avatar...where can i get one like it?


Truthfully, it's a pic of my bow.. lol I'll send it to you in an email, if your email is linked on your profile, or I can just post it in a visitor message and you can use it.. Let me find the pic, hang on..


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

IGluit4U-I learned to judge yardage pretty good as even the NFAA animal round was unmarked yardage in our days & the state broadhead was also. I did win 3 state Broadhead tournys back then. Guys used to ask me what the yardage was & I would say, don't ask & I won't have to lie to you.. I got my 1st Rangefinder last year as a gift from my wife-otherwise 50+ years of doing it on my own...
I still enjoyed Field the most & am looking forward to my 1st after 30 years this year. I always said the Field round sorts the MEN from the BOYs.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

ahunter55 said:


> IGluit4U-I learned to judge yardage pretty good as even the NFAA animal round was unmarked yardage in our days & the state broadhead was also. I did win 3 state Broadhead tournys back then. Guys used to ask me what the yardage was & I would say, don't ask & I won't have to lie to you.. I got my 1st Rangefinder last year as a gift from my wife-otherwise 50+ years of doing it on my own...
> I still enjoyed Field the most & am looking forward to my 1st after 30 years this year. *I always said the Field round sorts the MEN from the BOYs*.


I agree.. still use the old fashioned way of figuring yardages when I climb up in a new stand, then I pull out my newfangled RF and double check myself.. I use it to sight in my bows, so I need to be sure my ranging is close to what it says. I carry it when I shoot field, but you will verrrrrry rarely see me pull it out, perhaps on a new course I've never shot, on a severe angled long shot, but otherwise it's shoot my mark, a click or few for the cut, if any and make a good shot. Field has taught me how important it is to make a good shot every time.. one day I'll put it together for all 112 shots.. lol

Enjoy your reentry, it'll be just like you remember, except now you're gonna be the coach to a youngun.. ain't much better than that!! :thumb:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Funny how a newbie over shoots an (example) extreme down hill 35 yd shot & knows his sight is exact. So many variable on a field course. Some things experience is the only thing that makes you better.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

All that fancy stuff won't do a bit of good if you don't know how YOU respond to the poor footing and uphill/downhill angles....by PRACTICING them. Won't do you any good if you don't know how YOUR equipment shoots either. Just because Joe cuts the target 2 yards doesn't mean YOU will cut the target two yards.
There is MORE to shooting the hills and dales than just using the clinometer and range-finder and computed "sight settings". Gotta know YOU and gotta know YOUR equipment.
I have a rangefinder, but only use it for "practicing" for range estimation for 3-D, OR...maybe once in a great while if I'm having a problem and doubt my "target read" and "gut feeling" with regard to a severe downhill or uphill target. I know how I react, and I know how my equipment shoots....and I can "read" a target. 
The rangefinder is plus or minus 1/2 yard...which is a "range" of ONE YARD in accuracy. NEVER take one reading and go with that. I also, IF I use the thing, will move forward a foot and back a foot to see if the rangefinder changes the reading...and often times, it happens, too. Batteries low? You'll get a different reading than you will with fresh batteries in the unit.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

I have seen it all now..... I just saw a thread for "what color peep gathers the most light"............ Off to the vomitorium.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

edgerat said:


> I have seen it all now..... I just saw a thread for "what color peep gathers the most light"............ Off to the vomitorium.


red ones?...ok i give up. what color peep does gather the most light? :gossip:


----------



## charger22 (Oct 1, 2010)

Been wanting to try a feild course but cant seem to find one local. 

It is absolutly killing me.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

charger22 said:


> Been wanting to try a feild course but cant seem to find one local.
> 
> It is absolutly killing me.


 if you build it, they will come!:angel4:


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

Kingsboro has a 16 target field range now! 2013 we will host tournaments!! if not before 



mag41vance said:


> if you build it, they will come!:angel4:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

2-STROKE said:


> Kingsboro has a 16 target field range now! 2013 we will host tournaments!! if not before


SWEET! :clap: Keep us posted.


----------

